# Cost of living in Canada - Charlottetown Vs Vancouver Vs Ontario



## Joe17 (Jan 9, 2012)

Average Cost Of Living for one student based on:

Mention all over canada cities or at east comparison between Vancouver / Ontario / Charlottetown 

1: Utilities monthly: Including Electricity, heat, internet, parking, cable tv
2: Groceries 
3: Entertainment: going for a movie once a week 
4: Rent 1 bedroom with private bath
5: Facilities should include kitchen / washing machine (optional)

Would rent CAD$1000 be enough + CAD$500 for all other expense be find monthly.

Please advise.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You have asked about two cities and a province. You'll have to be more specific than "Ontario" as costs of living range radically between Toronto, Ottawa, Sudbury, Peterborough and Timmins (to name a few!)...


----------



## Joe17 (Jan 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> You have asked about two cities and a province. You'll have to be more specific than "Ontario" as costs of living range radically between Toronto, Ottawa, Sudbury, Peterborough and Timmins (to name a few!)...


Meant to right Ottawa & Toronto !!


----------



## Joe17 (Jan 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> You have asked about two cities and a province. You'll have to be more specific than "Ontario" as costs of living range radically between Toronto, Ottawa, Sudbury, Peterborough and Timmins (to name a few!)...


Meant to write Ottawa & Toronto


----------

